# The greater victoria aquaria society presents: Fish health lab



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

FISH HEALTH LAB

This June, the TGVAS will be hosting a FISH HEALTH LAB. This will be a hands-on laboratory session to learn basic fish pathology/microscopy techniques for the isolation, observation and identification of protozoan, flatworm, roundworm and tapeworm parasites, as well as bacteria isolated from fish.

What we will be able to find/observe will depend on the presence/absence of various pathogens from fish samples. We will also have a chance to look at some professionally prepared histology slides to view normal and diseased organs and fish pathogens at the cellular level.

Date: Saturday June, 29th
Time: 12:00 noon to 4:00 pm
Place: Camosun College, Landsdowne Campus

Cost:
TGVAS Members $20 ($21 if paying via PayPal) - must be a registered member at time of booking
Non-Members $30 ($32 if paying via PayPal)

Fish Health Lab


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope people have registered!


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

Next Saturday is the Fish Health Lab! 

We still have lots of spaces available. If you’re at all interesting at learning about diseases of fish and managing fish health – this lab is for you.

The lab will be held at Camosun College, Landsdowne Campus, Fisher Building, Room 224. Fisher is building 8 on the attached map (campus map on the bottom of the page).

For parking, use Parking Lot 1, which is accessed off of Landsdowne Road. While the sign says “Staff Parking”, this lot is available to the public on weekends. Parking is $3 for 4 hours. You will be responsible for paying for your own parking and any tickets/violations you incur for running out of meter time. The lots are regularly patrolled – so be forewarned!

The lab will start at 12:00 noon and will finish up at 4:00 pm. I will be there 15 minutes early to get set up.

All lab supplies needed for the lab will be available when you get there; however, we are looking for fish to use for the lab. Anyone wishing to donate a fish (or 2 or 3 etc) please send me a pm. We are particularly interested in sick fish that might be host to pathogens.

I would suggest bringing a note book/pad, paper and pen for taking notes.


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

If any of the members here on BCAquaria who are located on the Island, or considering a road trip from the Lower Mainland, are interested in this lab - don't hesitate to post any questions here or send me a PM. Cost is $30 - and very reasonable given that we have a fully equipped lab at our disposal for the afternoon. Further details can be found here: http://tgvas.com/Forum/showthread.php?9635-Fish-Health-Lab


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

It sucks you guys are on the Island..... If you were on the mainland I would definitely be there!


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

I totally understand. However, if you want to set something up on the mainland (make arrangements and secure a lab space, equipment, supplies and fish samples), I would be happy to come across to run a separate lab provided my travel expenses were covered. With a little administrative planning and leg work I'm sure you have enough people over there to make such an event work.


----------

